# PF dogs you fell compelled to steal!



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

I know this has been done to death before but there's always new members with thoroughly dognappable doggies & plenty of veteran members whose dogs I forget to mention in similar threads

In return I would like to offer a 12-week-old sock thieving female puppy of mixed parentage, adult size currently unknown

While I ponder my own mental list, whose dogs would you most like to steal?


----------



## troublestrouble (Oct 19, 2011)

is Kilo still here? i'd have him

and i'd have your pup, can join my sock stealing duo


----------



## SLB (Apr 25, 2011)

Leanne's Jed. But I know her outside of PF. And I'm sure if I turned up on her doorstep with an Aussie Shep. Pup she'd hand him straight over :lol: (joking, although she'd take the pup I am sure)


Oh Sheen's Eli. He is lovely! 

And Blue. The collie (can't remember members name)


----------



## bearcub (Jul 19, 2011)

There's so many  

I think you and whippeteyamey live fairly close to each other, so I would make a trip down there and steal Merlin and Rogue, probably all of Oenoeke's beautiful BC's, and then up to Scotland for Shrap's gorgeous Dino, and then back down to the NE where I'd grab a few of Ceearott's rotties (I know she's got a new username but can't remember it). Nice round trip I think 

I would think about a trip to NZ to steal lovely Kenzie, but I don't like flying


----------



## SLB (Apr 25, 2011)

bearcub said:


> There's so many
> 
> I think you and whippeteyamey live fairly close to each other, so I would make a trip down there and steal Merlin and Rogue, probably all of Oenoeke's beautiful BC's, and then up to Scotland for Shrap's gorgeous Dino, and then back down to the NE where I'd grab a few of Ceearott's rotties (I know she's got a new username but can't remember it). Nice round trip I think
> 
> I would think about a trip to NZ to steal lovely Kenzie, but I don't like flying


Oops, forgot Merlin the Whippet and of course, your Freya! I love her colouring!


----------



## tashax (Jun 25, 2011)

I want kilo, rogue, all three of mese's BCs and i want pennie


----------



## Bisbow (Feb 20, 2012)

Kilo, the spots and Bella at first thought


----------



## CaliDog (Jun 3, 2012)

I would steal whippeyameys Merlin & Chase they are too cute!


----------



## moonviolet (Aug 11, 2011)

I'm not going to warn them I'd lose the element of surprise.... so watch out everyone


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

Shorty & Flynn the malamutes 

I'll think of more later :lol: 

Does it count stealing Luna from next door?


----------



## emmaviolet (Oct 24, 2011)

Lots id love but Id have to pinch shetlandovers april. Those eyes!

If the time was right i was very tempted to have anabelle her sister!


----------



## tashax (Jun 25, 2011)

And i want emmaviolets alfie and i want the pickles, gosh i want them all


----------



## tashax (Jun 25, 2011)

ohh speak of the devil, emma out of curiosity where do you live??


----------



## CaliDog (Jun 3, 2012)

oh i forgot the pickles i will have them too ...how could anyone forget them two.........


----------



## MCWillow (Aug 26, 2011)

OK I have quite a list here - I hope they all like cats 

Dottie and Charlie
Lily and Branston
Kilo
Rogue
Buffy
Kes
Arrow
The Spots

I'd better stop now......


----------



## emmaviolet (Oct 24, 2011)

tashax said:


> ohh speak of the devil, emma out of curiosity where do you live??


Dont worry about it, i'll take a trip to yours and drop him off!


----------



## tashax (Jun 25, 2011)

emmaviolet said:


> Dont worry about it, i'll take a trip to yours and drop him off!


Excellent!! Could we swap though


----------



## MrRustyRead (Mar 14, 2011)

Well i think everyone can guess my two ha

Paddyjulies Chester 

Whippetameys Melin (hands off, he is mine to steal! mwahaha)

i wonder if you can guess which are my two favourite breeds 

there are so many i love but cant remember the names of! darn me and my forgetfulness!

two more to add 

moonviolets Tink

and TigerNeko's soon to be MT


----------



## tashax (Jun 25, 2011)

Ohh and i want ferdie and diva too!! I now feel very giddy


----------



## Reverie (Mar 26, 2012)

In no particular order...

Merlin, Dante, Kite, April (Tacey), Indie (cockersindie)... Probably tonnes more so watch out!


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

SLB said:


> Leanne's Jed. But I know her outside of PF. And I'm sure if I turned up on her doorstep with an Aussie Shep. Pup she'd hand him straight over :lol: (joking, although she'd take the pup I am sure)
> 
> Oh Sheen's Eli. He is lovely!
> 
> And Blue. The collie (can't remember members name)


Bumblefluff? Yep, I'll have her Blue



SpringerHusky said:


> Shorty & Flynn the malamutes
> 
> I'll think of more later :lol:
> 
> *Does it count stealing Luna from next door?*


Better be quick, I wouldn't mind her!
And Emmaviolet's Alfie, Dogless's Kilo, Leighhawke's Bruno, Sailor's, Sailor, all the German Shepherds (especially Shrap's Dino, what a babe he is!), all Shetlandlover's dogs, all Noushka's dogs, Angeleye's Angel, all of Lumikoira's Lappies...........
I'm sure I'll think of more


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

I want Dino and I want Oscar and Zara, Zaros' gorgeous sarplaninacs. So I am planning a trip to Scotland and one to Finland. I don't think, though, that any of these dogs will allow themselves to be stolen!


----------



## Phoolf (Jun 13, 2012)

In no particular order Kilo, Penny, Bizkit, Merlin, newfiesmums newfies (argh names!!), the Pickles' 

I shall have to edit as they come to mind.


----------



## ballybee (Aug 25, 2010)

Good to know Tummel and Dan are safe from you lot  

Let's see my list....

Kilo
Dexter, Denver and Breagh(912142s lot)
Willow
Yuri the RBT
Festus
The pickles
Bailey and Tia
Sammy the Akita
Oscar and Zara
Flyte
Bertie the BC(not a huge BC person but he always makes me smile)

I don't have to put shrap and Dino as the poor girl is on her way to mine as we speak!!! Muahahahaha


----------



## tashax (Jun 25, 2011)

I want dan!!!


----------



## SLB (Apr 25, 2011)

Phoolf said:


> In no particular order Kilo, Penny, Bizkit, Merlin, newfiesmums newfies (argh names!!), the Pickles'
> 
> I shall have to edit as they come to mind.


Ahemmm... 

(I didn't say Kes because at 2 I might like her to steal, but atm - 1 pup is enough  )


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

newfiesmum said:


> I want Dino and I want Oscar and Zara, Zaros' gorgeous sarplaninacs. So I am planning a trip to Scotland and one to Finland. I don't think, though, that any of these dogs will allow themselves to be stolen!


I always forget Zaro's dogs, yep them too & Ferdie & Diva

My house is going to get pretty crowded at this rate


----------



## Phoolf (Jun 13, 2012)

SLB said:


> Ahemmm...
> 
> (I didn't say Kes because at 2 I might like her to steal, but atm - 1 pup is enough  )


I was going to say Louie too but figured you'd hunt me down and kill me.


----------



## tashax (Jun 25, 2011)

I need to go out and buy some more food!! And beds and bowls and a big house with acres of land


----------



## Reverie (Mar 26, 2012)

ballybee said:


> Good to know Tummel and Dan are safe from you lot


Actually I already nabbed Dan, you better check he's still there Singing:


----------



## tashax (Jun 25, 2011)

Ohh my gosh i forgot buffy, right im leaving this thread now im getting too excited


----------



## emmaviolet (Oct 24, 2011)

tashax said:


> Excellent!! Could we swap though


Thatd be great but ill get you to sign a no trade back!

After a couple of days you'll be sorry!


----------



## tashax (Jun 25, 2011)

emmaviolet said:


> Thatd be great but ill get you to sign a no trade back!
> 
> After a couple of days you'll be sorry!


Can we have a 7 day get out clause??


----------



## Galadriel17 (Jan 22, 2012)

I can't take part in these threads because I'd be here all day and I'd still probably forget some I'd like to dognap!


----------



## Tillymint (Nov 2, 2010)

emmaviolet said:


> Thatd be great but ill get you to sign a no trade back!
> 
> After a couple of days you'll be sorry!


ohhh stomps around, Alfie is mine, you must know how much I want him
I'll also take Kilo & Zimba as a matching pair to sit either end of my sofa


----------



## emmaviolet (Oct 24, 2011)

Tillymint said:


> ohhh stomps around, Alfie is mine, you must know how much I want him
> I'll also take Kilo & Zimba as a matching pair to sit either end of my sofa


Aw i know you like him, you can have a trial with him too if you'd like as I'm sure Tasha will be begging for me to take him back!

He's yours if you want him!


----------



## SixStar (Dec 8, 2009)

Whenever I do these threads I tend to list loadsssss of different dogs, so this time I'm going to be really good and stick to just one! 

Dora owned by H0lly :001_wub:


----------



## CaveDweller (Jul 19, 2012)

All good fun joining in but I haven't looked around this forum enough to know any dogs yet or for anyone to know mine.

But if anyone would want to steal my latest BC pup just let me know in advanced so I can get his teddies together:devil: You'll have a job getting him to sleep without them

yes, he is a boy but that bedding is temporary...


----------



## LinznMilly (Jun 24, 2011)

Milly's on offer, if anyone wants her (Looks around hopefully)


----------



## Freyja (Jun 28, 2008)

Would it be cheating to say I wanted mimi g 's Tia seeing as I bred her? Also any of the chihuahua's .

No one in their right mind would want any of my lot especially the iggie babies.


----------



## Werehorse (Jul 14, 2010)

:lol: Noone EVER wants my two on these threads! Don't blame them really. 

I'll have any collie puppies on offer - thank you CaveDweller 

I think just for novelty I'd have to go for the little Chinese Crested - Dillon is it? Small = easy to pinch too. 

Oh and I'll have all the spanners as well. Ta.


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

I want all of them, but Im going to have to take a tiddly one (or two ) because I will need to sneak her in without my oh noticing, so Im really sorry hun, but Rogue is mine mwahahahaha, Im hoping before she grows huge I will have talked my oh round . If I think I can get away with it though, Im also going for Lily Pickle too, shes diddy enough to get away with. Oh go on then, while Im on a stealing mission Ive got a long list of the bigger ones, do you think I could keep them in the garage without him noticing?


----------



## mimi g (Mar 10, 2009)

Freyja said:


> Would it be cheating to say I wanted mimi g 's Tia seeing as I bred her? Also any of the chihuahua's .
> 
> No one in their right mind would want any of my lot especially the iggie babies.


Not true...Simba really stole my heart the little charmer 

Erm i could be here all day and have brain block from hayfever today..
Kilo
Tummel&Dante
All the chocy labs
All the springers
All the spots
All the dobies
The pickles
Merlin & Walt
Grizz&Zelda
Amberneros crew
I could keep going.....Oo Nikita......ooo Millie..


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

tashax said:


> Ohh my gosh i forgot buffy, right im leaving this thread now im getting too excited





mimi g said:


> Not true...Simba really stole my heart the little charmer
> 
> Erm i could be here all day and have brain block from hayfever today..
> Kilo
> ...


How could I forget Nikita?
I'll just have all the sibes, I'm going to buy another house specially for the cats, so they can live without worrying about getting eaten


----------



## pogo (Jul 25, 2011)

Erm i no i will forget someone but hey ho

Kilo
the pickles
dora
sixstar's blue
lexi
tummel
henrick
all the staffies 
all the bullies


----------



## tashax (Jun 25, 2011)

Ohhh nikita woops i forgot, no matter she is now on my list


----------



## Labrador Laura (Sep 12, 2010)

First has to be the Boxers - Dora and Otis
Vickb - Ernie
Howl - Doris and Elsie
Rona - Alfie and Muddy
The Pickles
Kinjilabs - Bertie
LahLahsDogs - Rufus 
SLB - Louie and Pennie


----------



## leannelatty (Aug 14, 2009)

Noone wants my Basil! I dont blame ya but your welcome to him!

I'll have (in no particular order) Darcey, Alfie, Merlin, Tilly, Dante, Ferdie and Diva, Millie, Henrick and Bella, Both of Springerpetes boys,Goldenshadows Ruperts, and any others that follow me out of your houses..... I'll have a steak in my pocket as bait :devil:


P.s sorry for not remembering some names, both human and hounds!


----------



## Freyja (Jun 28, 2008)

mimi g said:


> Not true...Simba really stole my heart the little charmer
> 
> Erm i could be here all day and have brain block from hayfever today..
> Kilo
> ...


Simba says he has packed his little hankerchief and is on his way to catch a train to Bolton Only can his sister come too as he doesn't go anywere without Amber cus he's a scardey cat on his own.


----------



## H0lly (Jan 31, 2010)

This list changes daily but this months current faves are the great Danes. Cant remember all their names tho so here goes 

Mia
Kilo
Donnie ( Donald ) 
Quinn
Luna ( sequeena) 
Rupert ( dobie ) 
Percy and Dillon 
Jake and syd

Oh I could go on forever x


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

Paddyjulie's Mavis & Chester


----------



## MrRustyRead (Mar 14, 2011)

simplysardonic said:


> Paddyjulie's Mavis & Chester


ill let you have Mavis but Chester is MINE! ha


----------



## Sarah1983 (Nov 2, 2011)

Springerpete's Flyte. I think he's absolutely stunning :001_wub:


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

One of the golden oldies I'd love to steal is Bisbow's Holly, I think she is beautiful:001_wub:


----------



## vickieb (Nov 22, 2010)

Awwwww ernie said thanks lab Laura for wanting him  although he is in a bad way today  

I would like many but a few are

Moonviolets tink
Lablauras mylo the most handsome lab bar Ern 
Bella the beagle (bellabeaglemum??)
Kilo the RR
Coffees Alfie the dally
Poison girls Dave
Milliepooch Millie 
SLB Louie and little (not so little now  ) pennie

In fact most dogs on here! So will stop listing as i will be here all night!


----------



## CockersIndie (Dec 14, 2011)

but they're all so gorgeous! I do have a soft spot for the pickles though! And kilo (popular boy!!!) is stunning. Oh, and newfiesmum's Newfoundlands annnnd the pointers (cravensmum?)... Springerpetes lot. Oh I'll just have them all thanks


----------



## Bedlingtondoodle (Oct 1, 2011)

Jess2308 has a puppy, born last year called Alice a tricolour Basenji.
*Could be the best looking dog I have ever seen* 

I haven't seen any pic's in ages (hint,hint) but would still pinch her


----------



## theothersparticus (Jan 8, 2012)

Freyja said:


> No one in their right mind would want any of my lot especially the iggie babies.


I'd quite like an iggie, as Bo gets bigger and bigger and bigger I appreciate the appeal of a smaller dog :001_smile:

I'd also swap her for Merlin, he looks so sweet. Or Buffy. Or any dog that's better behaved :biggrin5:


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

It would be easier to say which dogs I wouldn't want....and I'd never do that for fear of causing offense . Grooming requirements are a major consideration as I'm a lazy beggar .



MCWillow said:


> OK I have quite a list here - I hope they all like cats
> 
> Dottie and Charlie
> Lily and Branston
> ...


If you mean like as in 'I'd like to catch and eat you' then yes  .


----------



## Tapir (Mar 20, 2010)

Kilo (dogless)
Rogue (simplysardonic)
Brucie (amylyanne)
Dora and Otis
Bertie (kinjilabs)


----------



## I love springers (Dec 3, 2010)

It would have to be springerpete's skye and all the other spanners


----------



## 912142 (Mar 28, 2011)

I love loads of dogs on here but I have to say although I am not a 'small' doggie person I just love Babychams wee man - he is a stunner and thinks he is one of the big boys!


----------



## H0lly (Jan 31, 2010)

912142 said:


> I love loads of dogs on here but I have to say although I am not a 'small' doggie person I just love Babychams wee man - he is a stunner and thinks he is one of the big boys!


Added to list all of yours especially Denver!


----------



## springerpete (Jun 24, 2010)

Sarah1983 said:


> Springerpete's Flyte. I think he's absolutely stunning :001_wub:


On behalf of Flyte. Thank you.


----------



## springerpete (Jun 24, 2010)

I love springers said:


> It would have to be springerpete's skye and all the other spanners


On behalf of Skye, ( Shorty.) Thank you.


----------



## 912142 (Mar 28, 2011)

H0lly said:


> Added to list all of yours especially Denver!


Haha and you wouldn't be disappointed he is a character who just loves cuddles.


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

912142 said:


> I love loads of dogs on here but I have to say although I am not a 'small' doggie person I just love Babychams wee man - he is a stunner and thinks he is one of the big boys!


Definitely; changed my whole opinion of the breed .


----------



## cavmad (Jan 27, 2009)

Oh this is so hard i want nearly all of them
All the cavs
Babycham willow Rocky, Percy and Dillon
Devil dogz Chinese crested all of them
Millipooch Millie i will nurse her poor paw amd feed her chicken while she lies 
in bed
The pickles
Kilo
All the chis


----------



## cinnamontoast (Oct 24, 2010)

Werehorse said:


> Oh and I'll have all the spanners as well. Ta.


Fight you for them!



Bedlingtondoodle said:


> Jess2308 has a puppy, born last year called Alice a tricolour Basenji.
> *Could be the best looking dog I have ever seen*
> 
> I haven't seen any pic's in ages (hint,hint) but would still pinch her


Try All about Dogs section on Horse and Hounds, lots from a recent show.


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

Just remembered Bearcub's Freya, she is definitely one for my swag bag


----------



## mollymo (Oct 31, 2009)

Its got to be springerpete's Flyte for me


----------



## Mese (Jun 5, 2008)

My list is waaaaay too long , so i'll just say all of 'em


----------



## feathered bird lover (May 23, 2011)

everybody's they all sound fab in one way or another.


----------



## SophieCyde (Oct 24, 2010)

This could be a long list :crazy:

Metaldog's bizkit - I think he is so handsome and I swoon everytime I see a picture of him :001_wub:

The pickles 
Britches,Bruce & T-bo (malmum) - love these little guys
Dave(PoisonGirl)
Sailor
Mckenzie
Kilo
Harvey & Chance (pogo)
Dottie & Charlie
All the rough collies (alfie springs to mind) I LOVE them


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

I think so far Kilo's the one who's going to be fought over the most Dogless


----------



## feathered bird lover (May 23, 2011)

awwwwwwwwwwwwwwww, shucks nobody wants my Max  

ah well, i'll just have to love him even more


----------



## CaliDog (Jun 3, 2012)

everyone loves kilo including me there are far to many poochies on here i want anyone wanna swap? lol


----------



## AmberNero (Jun 6, 2010)

Oooh, I'd be tempted by quite a few,
PG's Dixie,
Pupcakes Dottie and Charlie look like a lot of fun!
Sailor's Sailor!
Little Tia whippet is absolutely nommable!

Buuuut, I don't think I'd steal anyone really- we're all very loved up here, Ambam has been so sweet with Pixpox since her spay, and Nibs is being all playful and adorabubbles, which is really special because usually he just sleeps! ^.^ :001_wub:


----------



## dandogman (Dec 19, 2011)

YES!!! I get to keep my girl!!!  

I would like to dogknap Biggles the little springer!


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

Last time Maya was quite popular, now seems no one wants her (damn, means I can't trade her off  )

I'd like Rhuna, just love flatties <3


----------



## Sarahferret (Apr 25, 2012)

The whippies for me. Whitefire's little man, Walt, Merlin and pretty Tia.

Plenty of others I admire and would like as playmates too. If they like cuddles, I will make room on my sofa for any of them.


----------



## shetlandlover (Dec 6, 2011)

emmaviolet said:


> Lots id love but Id have to pinch shetlandovers april. Those eyes!
> 
> If the time was right i was very tempted to have anabelle her sister!





simplysardonic said:


> Bumblefluff? Yep, I'll have her Blue
> 
> Hehe, Alfie's my pf must have dog so we could have swaped.:tongue_smilie:
> 
> ...


All mine wow that's brave of you :biggrin5:

Mine are 
Emma's alfie
Tanya's big boy
And the forum lapps!

Although I would steal most of the forums cute dogs I have to limit myself or I'll be the crazy dog lady!

Emma your boy is my pf must have dog so we could have swapped lol


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

SpringerHusky said:


> Last time Maya was quite popular, now seems no one wants her (damn, means I can't trade her off  )
> 
> I'd like Rhuna, just love flatties <3


Same with Henrick and B, they have fallen out of favour, want to swap?


----------



## lozzibear (Feb 5, 2010)

MCWillow said:


> OK I have quite a list here - I hope they all like cats
> 
> Dottie and Charlie
> Lily and Branston
> ...


I'm not sure if you mean my Arrow  but, if you do, thank you  Right now, you can have him! He is stinking my room up with a hoof!


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

thedogsmother said:


> Same with Henrick and B, they have fallen out of favour, want to swap?


*ahem*

I did say AAAAAAAAALL the German Shepherds in one of my posts! On condition I can palm off Bob & his evil bottom as well as the sock scoffing puppy


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

thedogsmother said:


> Same with Henrick and B, they have fallen out of favour, want to swap?


 Sounds good to me, husband was moaning the other day about wanting shepherds funny enough he wanted a male and female  must be fate


----------



## Guest (Jul 21, 2012)

bearcub said:


> There's so many
> 
> I think you and whippeteyamey live fairly close to each other, so I would make a trip down there and steal Merlin and Rogue, probably all of Oenoeke's beautiful BC's, and then up to Scotland for Shrap's gorgeous Dino, and then back down to the NE where I'd grab a few of Ceearott's rotties (I know she's got a new username but can't remember it). Nice round trip I think
> 
> I would think about a trip to NZ to steal lovely Kenzie, but I don't like flying





SophieCyde said:


> This could be a long list :crazy:
> 
> Metaldog's bizkit - I think he is so handsome and I swoon everytime I see a picture of him :001_wub:
> 
> ...


Oooo two votes for Kenzie, that's better than usual :lol:

I can't vote, it's just too hard


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

I'm really sorry I can't remember names :blushing: :blush: but I would love Newfiesmums and Zaros, Big and beautiful big babies.


----------



## Reverie (Mar 26, 2012)

MCWillow said:


> OK I have quite a list here - I hope they all like cats
> 
> Dottie and Charlie
> Lily and Branston
> ...





tashax said:


> Ohh my gosh i forgot buffy, right im leaving this thread now im getting too excited





theothersparticus said:


> I'd quite like an iggie, as Bo gets bigger and bigger and bigger I appreciate the appeal of a smaller dog :001_smile:
> 
> I'd also swap her for Merlin, he looks so sweet. Or Buffy. Or any dog that's better behaved :biggrin5:


Woo, three votes for the Buffster! Assuming you guys mean my Buffy of course  Not bad! Now post your trade offers, mwahaha!


----------



## emmaviolet (Oct 24, 2011)

shetlandlover said:


> All mine wow that's brave of you :biggrin5:
> 
> Mine are
> Emma's alfie
> ...


Aw thank you!

Its a deal anytime you want to drop her off just let me know. I'll take alaska while your at it!!


----------



## SarahLily (May 18, 2012)

Ooh love this thread 

I'd have Emma's Alfie, Calidog's collie pup, Lozzibear's Arrow and Jake, and there's probably more


----------



## Freyja (Jun 28, 2008)

SpringerHusky said:


> Last time Maya was quite popular, now seems no one wants her (damn, means I can't trade her off  )
> 
> I'd like Rhuna, just love flatties <3


Every one is too sensible to ever want mine they all say they would love on iggie but when these threads come up no one wants mine. I think they think I will actually post them to them


----------



## SLB (Apr 25, 2011)

Thanks for Louie and Pennie's votes. 

You can have them, but you'd soon bring them back. (Thats my Mum's reason for why she was never worried if I got kidnapped - they'd bring be back soon enough :lol: cow!)

Tbh I haven't listed half the dogs I would like - because I don't really know that many. I know I post a lot but not as involved on this site as I am elsewhere


----------



## Paula07 (Aug 23, 2010)

Right...here we go, ul wish you never asked!

Kilo.
The pickles.
Merlin the whippet.
Maya.
Rhuna.
Amber and Nibs.
Rogue.
Tummel.
Deisel.
Dave.
Ferdie.
Sailor
Bertie...

Ok im going to stop, i could go on all night. 

No one offering to take my troublemakers off my hands. Damn, guess im stuck with them!


----------



## tattoogirl73 (Jun 25, 2011)

i'll swap opie for hawksport's arnie. when he's got opie as well trained as arnie we can swap back :lol: 

i'll steal babycham's dillon, and bea's new puppy blossom. they'd love it with opie getting to run through the fields every day. i'd also steal bailey's blinds poppy. she'd be the boss in my house


----------



## Melissa27 (Mar 15, 2012)

Oh goodness that would be a long list&#8230; good thing I am in the US and international dog-thievery isn&#8217;t very practical.  

Off the top of my head (please forgive me if I misspell any names):

Emmaviolet&#8217;s Alfie
Thedogsmother&#8217;s Henrick
Babycham&#8217;s Dillon
WhippetyAmey&#8217;s Merlin
Paddiejulie&#8217;s Mavis
CKins&#8217; Bonzo
DavieB&#8217;s Yuri
BullyMolly&#8217;s Molly and Bronson
Catseyes&#8217; Grizz and Zelda
Ballybees Dante
Dober&#8217;s Rupert
&#8230; and all of CavalierOwner&#8217;s and Shetlandlover&#8217;s dogs.


----------



## MollySmith (May 7, 2012)

Sarah1983's Spencer. I love that blog so much and I'm sure my Molly is the female equivalent.


----------



## Guest (Jul 22, 2012)

I can't afford any more. I love rough lurchers, deerhounds, greyhounds, parsons jack russells, any sad or scruffy mongrels, old gentle dogs. I don't want another pup, but one of the prettiest, probably TOO pretty for me, is Nospinnakers Bailey but I'm happy to just look at pictures. I just surrender to any dog that looks sad...


----------



## new westie owner (Apr 30, 2010)

Kilo , Kenzie , Flynn ,Ronas Alfie , Monty ,Banjo ,Henrick ,Zipper omg list is endless want them all ; D


----------



## Quinzell (Mar 14, 2011)

Grizz
Dora
Rocky
Buffy


----------



## new westie owner (Apr 30, 2010)

Kilo , Kenzie , Flynn ,Ronas Alfie , Monty ,Banjo ,Henrick ,Zipper omg list is endless want them all ; Nellybelly Bella , Mavis , ; )


----------



## Pupcakes (Jun 20, 2011)

Tbh, I wouldn't want to steal any of your dogs...

I would however like to invite all the PFs dogs over to mine for chicken and the owners over for a cup of tea too!

I wouldn't say no to any PF dog! They're all lush!

xxx


----------



## emmaviolet (Oct 24, 2011)

Tillymint said:


> ohhh stomps around, Alfie is mine, you must know how much I want him
> I'll also take Kilo & Zimba as a matching pair to sit either end of my sofa


I just realised you have my address and yet alfie is still here being a bother and a royal pain in the bum!

Your all talk I think!


----------



## lozzibear (Feb 5, 2010)

SarahLily said:


> Ooh love this thread
> 
> I'd have Emma's Alfie, Calidog's collie pup, *Lozzibear's Arrow and Jake*, and there's probably more


Awww, thank you  I think I will hide Jake from you though... Arrow is all yours though!


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

I would love to steal all the small and fluffies and the Leonbergers 

Now if I could arrange a nice walk with westie ma, Dirtygertie and a few dozen others 

As much as I love Rona'a Alfie - I could bring my self to take him away from him 'mum' so I'll have to settle on visiting a few times a year


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

While there are some stunning dogs owned by PF members and many of my types of dogs (gundogs) I have to say that the one that I feel I would click with, (from descriptions from owner) is Paddiejulies Mavis 

Not my normal type of dog at all, but she seems to have that little quirkiness and the beautiful kindness that just suits me


----------



## foxyrockmeister (May 30, 2011)

tashax said:


> And i want emmaviolets alfie and* i want the pickles*, gosh i want them all





CaliDog said:


> *oh i forgot the pickles i will have them too ...how could anyone forget them two.*........





MCWillow said:


> OK I have quite a list here - I hope they all like cats
> 
> Dottie and Charlie
> *Lily and Branston*Kilo
> ...





Phoolf said:


> In no particular order Kilo, Penny, Bizkit, Merlin, newfiesmums newfies (argh names!!), *the Pickles' *
> I shall have to edit as they come to mind.





ballybee said:


> Good to know Tummel and Dan are safe from you lot
> 
> Let's see my list....
> 
> ...





thedogsmother said:


> I want all of them, but Im going to have to take a tiddly one (or two ) because I will need to sneak her in without my oh noticing, so Im really sorry hun, but Rogue is mine mwahahahaha, Im hoping before she grows huge I will have talked my oh round . If I think I can get away with it though, *Im also going for Lily Pickle too, shes diddy enough to get away with.* Oh go on then, while Im on a stealing mission Ive got a long list of the bigger ones, do you think I could keep them in the garage without him noticing?





mimi g said:


> Not true...Simba really stole my heart the little charmer
> 
> Erm i could be here all day and have brain block from hayfever today..
> Kilo
> ...





pogo said:


> Erm i no i will forget someone but hey ho
> 
> Kilo
> *the pickles*dora
> ...





Labrador Laura said:


> First has to be the Boxers - Dora and Otis
> Vickb - Ernie
> Howl - Doris and Elsie
> Rona - Alfie and Muddy
> ...





CockersIndie said:


> but they're all so gorgeous!* I do have a soft spot for the pickles though! *And kilo (popular boy!!!) is stunning. Oh, and newfiesmum's Newfoundlands annnnd the pointers (cravensmum?)... Springerpetes lot. Oh I'll just have them all thanks





cavmad said:


> Oh this is so hard i want nearly all of them
> All the cavs
> Babycham willow Rocky, Percy and Dillon
> Devil dogz Chinese crested all of them
> ...





SophieCyde said:


> This could be a long list :crazy:
> 
> Metaldog's bizkit - I think he is so handsome and I swoon everytime I see a picture of him :001_wub:
> 
> ...





Paula07 said:


> Right...here we go, ul wish you never asked!
> 
> Kilo.
> *The pickles.*Merlin the whippet.
> ...


:yikes: We're going into hiding! :yikes:
The Isle of Wight's not that big aplace though, I think we'd be pretty easy to find........ good job it costs a bloody arm and a leg to get here!!

You're all talk though, they spring to mind because you see so much of them, but in REALITY I don't think you'd really want them :lol:


----------



## Sarah1983 (Nov 2, 2011)

MollySmith said:


> Sarah1983's Spencer. I love that blog so much and I'm sure my Molly is the female equivalent.


Oh I hope my hubby doesn't see this, he might just parcel him up and send him off to you at the moment lol.


----------



## Quinzell (Mar 14, 2011)

new westie owner said:


> Kilo , Kenzie , Flynn ,Ronas Alfie , Monty ,Banjo ,Henrick ,Zipper omg list is endless want them all ; Nellybelly Bella , Mavis , ; )


Can't believe I forgot Mavis!! I love Mavis.....she's definitely on my list too....

And, I forgot the Danes....all the Danes are mine too...but only after I get more sofa's!


----------



## Lyceum (Sep 25, 2009)

Sailor!!! Sailor!!! and Sailor!!

Oh, and Mavis, Merlin and Kilo


----------



## Kivasmum (Aug 4, 2011)

ALL OF THEM!!  ha ha 
but if i could only pinch 3 it would have to be 
Dino (him and Kiva would make such a cute couple )
Kilo
Nikita


----------



## BumbleFluff (Jul 23, 2011)

MAYA!!! And Joey the greyhound 
Im chuffed people have mentioned Blue  No one want Maple?


----------



## Howl (Apr 10, 2012)

Think mine are up for free after this afternoons antics! 
Cravensmum: Craven and Flint!! 
Poisongirls : Dave 
Dante the Spinone 
theevos5's Alfie! 
Goblin's Nelson :tongue_smilie:
912142's Denver 


LabradorLaura Thank you!! You're more than welcome to them today  They were perfectly behaved while we had guests this weekend but today!!


----------



## 912142 (Mar 28, 2011)

Howl said:


> Think mine are up for free after this afternoons antics!
> Cravensmum: Craven and Flint!!
> Poisongirls : Dave
> Dante the Spinone
> ...


 Don't you like my Breagh or Dexter?

They are just as soft in nature and as cuddly as Denver but not as troublesome.


----------



## H0lly (Jan 31, 2010)

The Danes are all mine !  could you post them ? X


----------



## 912142 (Mar 28, 2011)

H0lly said:


> The Danes are all mine !  could you post them ? X


Haha that would be some postage.


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

Anyone who want's Chester...just knock on the door and I will hand him over :lol: :lol: but I fear you will soon return him 

Mavis is going into hiding 

xx


----------



## MollySmith (May 7, 2012)

Sarah1983 said:


> Oh I hope my hubby doesn't see this, he might just parcel him up and send him off to you at the moment lol.


 I'd swap you for Molly. She had a first swim this weekend and panicked like mad! She followed her boyfriend Red into a pool on her walk. My friend, the owner of Red and her two other dogs and me were all urging her to get to the side. I've never seen such a hasty doggy paddle! She is now on a major water avoidance (legs at right angles to the bath to avoid being dunked) so I've had to buy some blummin dry shampoo from Pets at Home to clean her off.


----------



## Sarah1983 (Nov 2, 2011)

MollySmith said:


> I'd swap you for Molly. She had a first swim this weekend and panicked like mad! She followed her boyfriend Red into a pool on her walk. My friend, the owner of Red and her two other dogs and me were all urging her to get to the side. I've never seen such a hasty doggy paddle! She is now on a major water avoidance (legs at right angles to the bath to avoid being dunked) so I've had to buy some blummin dry shampoo from Pets at Home to clean her off.


Oh well she's the complete opposite of my Spencer there then lol, he's in any water any chance he gets. Poor Molly, hope she's over her panic soon.


----------



## Labrador Laura (Sep 12, 2010)

Howl said:


> Think mine are up for free after this afternoons antics!
> Cravensmum: Craven and Flint!!
> Poisongirls : Dave
> Dante the Spinone
> ...


The girls been naughty?? Send them this way then


----------



## Goblin (Jun 21, 2011)

Howl said:


> Goblin's Nelson :tongue_smilie:


You can't have him  He's going to meet his parents and all his siblings early next month at a barbecue.


----------



## Rolosmum (Oct 29, 2010)

I would like all the springers (yes that predictable!), and just for a while would quite like Craven and Flint, cos they are such a lovely story, and I fell for Flint, and how he is now is partly due to Craven, so he needs to come too!


----------



## ballybee (Aug 25, 2010)

Dan says ta muchly for the votes, well he would if he wasn't conked out from an afternoon chasing Tummel and Dino on the beach 

Clearly my plan for Dino is working as he's currently curled up by me and OH and ignoring shrap!!! Who's next????


----------



## LottieLab (Jan 2, 2012)

Mmm - Charlie and Dottie...:001_wub:...

Hmm... what? Oh, nothing


----------



## Howl (Apr 10, 2012)

Goblin said:


> You can't have him  He's going to meet his parents and all his siblings early next month at a barbecue.


Photos please!! 

912142 I would love to see my girls expressions if I brought all three home 

Laura: Yes! just general crazy behaviour barking randomly at us, each other, finding things to get into that they shouldn't and asking to go out then not going :crazy: They are asleep now though


----------



## Paula07 (Aug 23, 2010)

BumbleFluff said:


> MAYA!!! And Joey the greyhound
> Im chuffed people have mentioned Blue  No one want Maple?


Il have Maple! I love her ears!:001_wub:


----------



## Labrador Laura (Sep 12, 2010)

Howl said:


> Photos please!!
> 
> 912142 I would love to see my girls expressions if I brought all three home
> 
> Laura: Yes! just general crazy behaviour barking randomly at us, each other, finding things to get into that they shouldn't and asking to go out then not going :crazy: They are asleep now though


But how could you be mad at those faces ?!


----------



## Bedlingtondoodle (Oct 1, 2011)

cinammontoast said:


> Try All about Dogs section on Horse and Hounds, lots from a recent show.


I finally found the photo's of Alice thank you.

All I need now is an address please.....:tongue:

She is still stunning, I can see great things for this little dog in the show ring.


----------



## Malmum (Aug 1, 2010)

My steal dogs are..........Kilo :001_wub: Maya :001_wub: and Percy :001_wub:

If ever you don't want them send 'em over to me!


----------



## sweetcharity (Feb 21, 2012)

I,d steal the ..one and only ,completely GORGEOUS,heartbreaker ....LUNA!!!!

:crazy::crazy::biggrin5::mellow:


----------



## ozrex (Aug 30, 2011)

Tess wants me to steal Flyte and Skye.

Rex says he's up for that, he hasn't had a decent blue in ages. He also says please could he have Kenzie.... She's really cute and she doesn't look like she'd bite him as much as Tess does.


----------



## Tarnus (Apr 5, 2011)

I missed this at the weekend, and my list is constantly changing so at the moment the main contenders are

Oscar and Hugo
The Pickles (not sure how keen Izzy would be on that!)
Flynn
Ernie
Mylo
Millie (once her paw has healed up, I don't think Izzy would let her settle here!)

Plus all the PF Beagles


----------



## Firedog (Oct 19, 2011)

Looks like my boring brown dogs are safe then.


----------



## Pupcakes (Jun 20, 2011)

LottieLab said:


> Mmm - Charlie and Dottie...:001_wub:...
> 
> Hmm... what? Oh, nothing


Lol! Aaaaaw!

I can deliver them! Express delivery! :lol:

xxx


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

Bjt said:


> Looks like my boring brown dogs are safe then.


No they aren't, I've just pencilled them in for some thievery, I LOVE border terriers:tongue_smilie:


----------



## foxyrockmeister (May 30, 2011)

Tarnus said:


> I missed this at the weekend, and my list is constantly changing so at the moment the main contenders are
> 
> Oscar and Hugo
> The Pickles *(not sure how keen Izzy would be on that!*)
> ...


Errr, what on earth do you mean?


----------



## sailor (Feb 5, 2010)

Lyceum said:


> Sailor!!! Sailor!!! and Sailor!!
> 
> Oh, and Mavis, Merlin and Kilo


Just for Lyceum, as you sound alitle bit desperate 









Today he has proved to be an absaloute darling aswell!
He got free out of the gate ( thanx to kids  ) and when I saw him pottering off down the road  he did an immediate recall at full pelt, tongue flapping by his ears when I called him 
I then dragged him straight into the back garden and hugged him and played fetch and tug for ten minutes to really encourage a recall mid houdini act!

And secondly... when a young boy (5) grabbed his safestix and started to shout "SAILOR!!!" .... I was expecting Sailor to give chase and flatten the poor Child in an attempt to retrieve his most highley prized toy 
But Sailor ignored the boy and sat at my feet looking up at me and didn't budge at all for the boy, nor his safestix ( Sailors LOVES his safestix and normally goes mental if anyone even hints at a game of stick!  ).
I fussed Sailor and then when the young boy walked over and wedged the stick into Sailors ear, Sailor continued to look at me and totally ignore the little brat 
I however, showed less restraint 

The point being... Sailor is in my good books today, so NER you can't have him  try again tomorrow when his back to being a pest :lol:


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

sailor said:


> Just for Lyceum, as you sound alitle bit desperate
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What a good boy!! Does he fancy teaching Kilo kid tolerance? :crazy:.


----------



## Sleeping_Lion (Mar 19, 2009)

I'm chuckling away that the dog that people want out of my lot is Rhuna, oh God she's gorgeous, but she is THE most demanding of the lot of them. That said, none of my dogs are hard work, Rhuna's bl**dy easy in comparison to many threads I read about dogs, so really, I count my blessings, and I'll keep my chocolate numpty gang plus Rhuna thank you


----------



## Quinzell (Mar 14, 2011)

I've just added number 24 from today's photo competition to my potential kidnap targets.

So, will number 24's owner please step forward so that we can arrange a mutually convenient kidnap appointment. 

I have my suspicions as to who it is.....


----------



## MollySmith (May 7, 2012)

My Molly is safe then from you crazy dognappers but I think that's because I'm a crap hooman and can't seem to post a big picture of her Royal Cuteness.


----------



## Cloud&JaysMum (May 18, 2011)

I got distracted whilst reading through this post but I am pretty sure that both my two are safe from any potential dognapping 

Mavis on the other hand isn't I would would definitely give her a home


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

id have the beautiful bertie he is such a stunning dog  kinjilabs (I hope i spelt it right lmao)


----------



## LisaZonda (Oct 14, 2011)

hhmmm no dog is safe from me  

There are so many on here I couldn't even start to list them, not without forgetting some and missing a few dozen anyway 

The larger breeds definitely aren't safe....be careful if you own a Berner, Newfie (yes, that's you SixStar and Newfiesmum ), a Husky or Mal, a Rottweiler, Bullmastiff, Dogue de Bordeaux, Great Dane....sorry I'll stop now


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

LisaZonda said:


> hhmmm no dog is safe from me
> 
> There are so many on here I couldn't even start to list them, not without forgetting some and missing a few dozen anyway
> 
> The larger breeds definitely aren't safe....be careful if you own a Berner, Newfie (yes, that's you SixStar and Newfiesmum ), a Husky or Mal, a Rottweiler, Bullmastiff, Dogue de Bordeaux, Great Dane....sorry I'll stop now


I'll swap your Nikita for our Bob (OK, he's not a full Rottie, but he's pretty large


----------



## LisaZonda (Oct 14, 2011)

simplysardonic said:


> I'll swap your Nikita for our Bob (OK, he's not a full Rottie, but he's pretty large


Right now my boyfriend might just insist I take you up on that offer...he made the mistake of leaving his mobile phone on the coffee table while he was in the shower, upon his return he found it wasn't in the same condition that he left it in, she didn't just chew the corner a bit....she completely destroyed it 

Suddenly those members that previously said they want to dognap Nikita are are about to change their minds ...
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>


----------



## bugsalot (Jun 29, 2012)

i would steal moonviolets beagle . i love beagles and shes the only one i have seen on here so far in the next 10 days there will be 2 when i get my little girl .


----------



## RockRomantic (Apr 29, 2009)

Maya
Alaska
All of Mese's lot
Cooper - The DDb
Noushka's lot!
h0lly's boxers Dora and Otis
xshelly_stanliesx brood
newfiesmums doggies (sorry cant remember names!)

you know what, just all of send me your dogs. If i went round to steal them all i'd be out going round everyones house for the next 3 years.


----------



## Firedog (Oct 19, 2011)

Ah RockRomantic,i just love your ratty with his teddy,just so gorgeous.


----------



## RockRomantic (Apr 29, 2009)

Bjt said:


> Ah RockRomantic,i just love your ratty with his teddy,just so gorgeous.


not my ratty lovely! I saw it on some website that had used it for a caption thingy and fell in love with it


----------



## RockRomantic (Apr 29, 2009)

and mumof6's mouse <3


----------



## H0lly (Jan 31, 2010)

I have added another to my list and it's little Buffy  the mini schnauzer


----------



## Helbo (Sep 15, 2010)

SO MANY!! 

Craven and Flint
Kilo
Luther
Alf the beagle  in fact, most of the beagles 
emmaviolet's dog (can't remember name!!!)
oh and the pickles!


----------



## Helbo (Sep 15, 2010)

And this is Charlie asking me why nobody has said him 










and him trying to give you all the finger for being so mean


----------



## Tarnus (Apr 5, 2011)

Helbo said:


> And this is Charlie asking me why nobody has said him


I'll take mr grumpychops! He can go in my planned Beagle gang


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

H0lly said:


> I have added another to my list and it's little Buffy  the mini schnauzer


Ooh yes, it's been lovely watching her progress from tiny pup to beautiful young lady:001_wub:


----------



## Helbo (Sep 15, 2010)

Tarnus said:


> I'll take mr grumpychops! He can go in my planned Beagle gang


Yippeee! :thumbup: right - off for a special walk with grumpychops


----------



## LexiLou2 (Mar 15, 2011)

Helbo said:


> Yippeee! :thumbup: right - off for a special walk with grumpychops


I'll have Charlie.......if you take Nala??


----------



## Jackie99 (Mar 5, 2010)

All the terriers :thumbup: I may be insane afterwards but I love them still


----------



## Reverie (Mar 26, 2012)

simplysardonic said:


> Ooh yes, it's been lovely watching her progress from tiny pup to beautiful young lady:001_wub:


Aww shucks you guys! Buffy's head is going to be too big to move soon. 

I don't think there is a big enough house to fit all the PF dogs I would steal. :arf:


----------



## missnaomi (Jun 4, 2010)

I love loads of PF dogs...but Ringo thinks he'd fit right in with these guys best.


----------



## emmaviolet (Oct 24, 2011)

Helbo said:


> SO MANY!!
> 
> Craven and Flint
> Kilo
> ...


Ah thank you, his name is alfie (another one!!)


----------



## LahLahsDogs (Jul 4, 2012)

Labrador Laura said:


> First has to be the Boxers - Dora and Otis
> Vickb - Ernie
> Howl - Doris and Elsie
> Rona - Alfie and Muddy
> ...


YAY just seen this!.. I love that someone wants to steel my boy. Although, I will deffo come after you with a big stick :arf:


----------



## CheddarS (Dec 13, 2011)

I am mad, but I will take all the Weimies, Vizlers and Pointers 
There is method in my madness, as no one wants my Cheddar, they might teach him how to behave as all dogs seem to be more in control than the chunk (or maybe it is my expectations)...


----------



## Labrador Laura (Sep 12, 2010)

LahLahsDogs said:


> YAY just seen this!.. I love that someone wants to steel my boy. Although, I will deffo come after you with a big stick :arf:


It's worth a try


----------



## Malmum (Aug 1, 2010)

missnaomi said:


> I love loads of PF dogs...but Ringo thinks he'd fit right in with these guys best.


Aaah bless - Ringo still has his gear head, so does Teebs! :thumbup:


----------



## Urbanhowl (Aug 24, 2012)

Ooh, so many to pick from! Shame no one wants Nushka, Zeph might have had a party!!  She's been determined to snuggle up to him today and he finally gave in tonight with a resounding sigh and a dirty look in my direction!

I would definitely have to steal Malmum's adorable Flynn :001_wub: and Marty, Sled Dog Hotel's Nan and Kobi and of course Henrick and Bella from thedogsmother! I have a feeling I've forgotten loads, but those especially are on my steal list.


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

Poor Jet, no one wants him.


I would steal the beautiful blonde bombshell, Honey!


----------



## Diesel the Crazy Dal (Jun 11, 2012)

Right, ill have Otis and Dora, Tink, Kilo, Mavis and that lovely little spinone please


----------



## Phoolf (Jun 13, 2012)

After meeting up with some more dogs I'm adding Bosley, Nala (sorry!), Terence, Harvey, Buster and Henrick to my list. That would make for a very fun house.


----------

